# Redfish Point



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have read a few reports of a place called redfish point. I am curious where it is and are you able to get to the area by foot to wade fish?

Tight lines, 

Anthony


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Its just west of the garcon point bridge. Theres some flats right up against the shore.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

there is also a redfish point just west of fort mccreay, might want to specify which they are talking about


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

Most folks are more familiar with the point west of Ft McRae. You candrive to this or get there by boat, its on the backside of Johnson's Beach. Once your past Sherman Cove (by boat) its on the beach side, the first major out cropping and if I remember right there are some trees near the water's edge. 9 time out of 10 there will be a boat anchored there, either someone in transit or just hanging out.


----------

